# Sara out of town



## JBroida (Jun 15, 2012)

Just a heads up... sara is out of town for a few days so i'm on my own here at the store. Things are running a bit slow as i'm doing everything by myself (and dealing with the storefront), so sorry if i'm not around as much or if i miss some e-mails or PM's. Also, the wrapping of our knives when sending them out is on hold... i tried, but i suck at it. Sara is just so good. Damn.

Anyways, this is just to let you know whats going on here for the next week or so.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 15, 2012)

Sweet, mom's out of town! Party @ JKI !!!!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 15, 2012)

i've put in some of the longest days ever at jki since she's been gone... i wish it was a party, but i'm back at work again after dinner and no plans to leave any time soon


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds like me when my wife goes out of town on business. Taking care of the kids/house by myself is noooo fun. I can only imagine the stress of running a business solo!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Jul 6, 2012)

JBroida said:


> Also, the wrapping of our knives when sending them out is on hold... i tried, but i suck at it. Sara is just so good. Damn.



Understood. There's no way you're going to come close to a Japanese wife's paper wrapping ability.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 6, 2012)

One thing that has always puzzled me is that I can create the most amazing pieces of jewelry butt I can not wrap a present for the life of me! My best efforts look terrible next to the sales associates that do not have a clue when it comes to making something.


----------

